# LiquiDex from AG GUys



## infam0us (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi I just recieved my liquidex from AG Guys.. I was just curious if its cool if I take it straight from the dropper or if i should mix it with some juice or something. Any info will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## 68 firebird (Feb 25, 2010)

infam0us said:


> Hi I just recieved my liquidex from AG Guys.. I was just curious if its cool if I take it straight from the dropper or if i should mix it with some juice or something. Any info will be appreciated. Thanks


 
Straight from the dropper.  If it tastes bad then chase it with something.


----------



## infam0us (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks... didnt taste bad.. bit like toothpaste... burnt a bit though... thanks for the info..


----------



## 68 firebird (Mar 17, 2010)

infam0us said:


> thanks... didnt taste bad.. bit like toothpaste... burnt a bit though... thanks for the info..


 
How's the liquidex working for ya?
C


----------



## infam0us (Mar 18, 2010)

works great... love it...


----------

